# Savannah Restaurants



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Any recommendations off the beaten track here...some good local Low Country cuisine please, and no Paula Dean! I've hot most of River and some of Bay, want to try something new this time.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never been, but everyone thinks highly of Mrs. Wilkes':

https://www.mrswilkes.com/

For fine dining, there's Elizabeth's on 37th and I think there's a restaurant at the Mansion at Forsyth Park that's well regarded.

Williams Seafood out on Hwy 80 toward Tybee Island was a great casual seafood place - the menus talked about how they made the crab cakes from the crabs that skittled across the road. (I asked them if they used the ones that made it or the ones that didn't and I was never given a clear answer). An online search indicates it burned down two years ago and I don't know if they've rebuilt.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Savannah*

I can second Elizabeths and Mrs Wilkes. Also on the way to Tybee Island there is the Crab Shack. It sits right on the water and is very inexpensive.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

I think the best food in Savannah is on Tybee Island, but not at the Crab Shack, which is on the way. It used to be all right, but they lost me with the alligator petting zoo. Instead try AJ's on the back side of Tybee. They have excellent fresh seafood, as well as a couple daily specials that are more haute cuisine than the rest of their menu. You can sit on the dock on the Back River, and it's divine. They don't take reservations, though, so plan for a few cocktails in the heat while you wait for your table. By the lighthouse is a little shack called the North Beach Grill, with the best salmon BLT I've ever had. It's more like the kind of place you find in the tropics, with spicy jerk chicken and cool cocktails. Great food. Have lunch there and then dinner at AJ's (or Georges', which nearly rivals Elizabeth's on 37th, the best restaurant in town). 

For lunch in downtown, definitely hit Soho South Cafe, just off Bull Street, about three blocks north of Forsyth Park. Great refined southern food, and the best iced tea in Savannah. Mrs. Wilkes' has great food, too, but it's a long time to spend in line. Maybe check out the line then head to Soho's.

For dinner downtown, 45 Bistro is pretty good (its parent restaurant, 45 South was better than Elizabeth's but closed--same owner, much of the same kitchen staff), Sapphire Grill is excellent, and Vinnie Van Gogo's Pizza is a cheaper option in City Market. There's a cool bar near Vinnie's called Savannah Blues that sometimes has good music. A chill place to get some drinks is the bar at the Mansion, a newish hotel off Forsyth Park.

Please, stay away from the river. It's a poor representation of our fair city. If you want to see another great part of Savannah, get directions from your hotel to the bluff at Isle of Hope. Most people who visit miss the network of rivers that make Savannah so beautiful. Drive south from downtown on Abercorn, left on Washington until it ends, then right on Laroche, all the way to the bluff( at least I think that's how it works...it's been a while). It's a row of old houses, up high on a bend in the river. Spectacular. 

Let me know if you have any specific questions: I used to know the place well. I love it.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Forget the restaurants and just make sure you stop by Savannah's Candy Kitchen (there's one East River St and a couple of other spots around town). Great pralines and everything else, too.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

There's a very, very good Thai restaurant on Broughton.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

^Typhoon, I think?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Try the Pink House in Savannah


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Isn't Paula Deen's restaraunt, The Lady and Her Sons, or something like that, in Savannah?


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

Paula Dean's - not so good

Mrs Wilkes - Highly recommend!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Paula Deen's son (I think) has a place on the way to Tybee Island called Uncle Bubba's. It's billed as an oyster house (but don't eat the oysters in the summer), but has good seafood and a few of Paula's classics, but without the tourist mob and hero-worship that goes on at Lady & Sons.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Relayer said:


> Forget the restaurants and just make sure you stop by Savannah's Candy Kitchen (there's one East River St and a couple of other spots around town). Great pralines and everything else, too.


Thanks for the responses...yea, their pralines are fantastic, and to get them while their still hot is such a treat...this will be our fourth year down in the low country...i love it


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Try the Pink House in Savannah


+1 for the Pink House. Very enjoyable meal in a homey atmosphere. Sadly, I had a cold at the time I was there and could not fully appreciate how good everything tasted :icon_pale:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

We made reservations for Elizabeth on 37th for tomorrow night at 6 (when they start serving dinner)...hopefully the place will be somewhat empty and the baby won't bother too many....otherwise off to The Pink House!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

^Enjoy Elizabeth's and/or the Pink House. Both are excellent. I do encourage you to venture off the beaten tourist-path for lunch or the next night's dinner. These two places are where everyone who visits (and has good taste) is steered, but Savannah has so much more to offer.


----------

